# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  DONNE FRATRIE DE 3 RATS MÂLES DE 1 AN

## LauraM34

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Zeno, Indra, Ratatou
*Type:* Rat
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 2 ans 2 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 34 - Hérault
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0677328517
*E-mail :* laura.maurin30@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 *Bonjour ! Alors voilà, suite à quelques soucis personnel, je dois déménager de chez moi et vivre dans un endroit où je n'aurai pas la place pour mes rats. Il s'agit d'une fratrie de 3 rats mâles né en novembre 2020 chacun distingables grâce aux tâches blanches au ventre ! J'aimerai leur trouver une super famille qui prendra grand soin d'eux. Ils sont adorables et grassouillets à souhait. Très calmes. Ils n'ont aucun problème avec les chiens et les chats (ils ont vécu avec un chat et des chiens) et adorent les enfants. Je les donne contre bon soin. 
Je peux vous vendre leur cage (maxi cage d'1m60 de haut) avec tous les accessoires, les biberons etc.. Alors si vous êtes intéressés par ces 3 loulous, contactez moi par mail ou téléphone*  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère que vous trouverez la famille idéale

----------


## LauraM34

Je l'espère aussi  :Frown:

----------


## Lapin masqué

Petits amours  ::  ::  ::

----------

